# - Pulsritude -



## HaroHalola (May 12, 2010)

_aah_, the weather so
deliciable you want to 
eat It, swallow her 
in ravened beast mouthfills, whole 
collops of rare air Sun crisped 

_No, no!_ last vignettes
like drams of spiced vanilla
savory tune not
to be too swoon-gobbled, but
morseled, nary _oso_ at 

the hive, rather pined 
_le biche_ at the deerberry
muted nibbles, an
afternoon of faun, the clime
of delight, honeysuckle

camellia, lily 
magnolia to scarlet's daze 
lustraled, and the waft 
of dusk's daffodil oh so
deliciable you want to...

_H.e.m.-H’H._
10.21.MMix.
_ST_


----------



## SilverMoon (May 12, 2010)

Haro, the seductiveness of nature was a delicable read! The only nit I have is the title. I think you might have abandoned the neologism. I needed something to grip onto. Please, feel free to explain your reasoning.

_So simple yet rich!_


> like drams of spiced vanilla


 
_No need for similie here! I'm learning from you that they can be quite trite._


> camellia, lily
> magnolia to scarlet's daze


 
_This close. Spectacular. You allow me to wander...._


> oh so
> deliciable you want to...


 
_Your words which I fancied:_

_delicable: delectable or delicious_
_lustrated: lust in different tense_
_pulsitrude: having to do with "pulse". That's as far as I could get with this one!_

_An absolutely beautifous poem! _Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (May 12, 2010)

Laurie - TY for the attention to this Work; as stated in the Book of _Halola_, "Titles (often) are _neologisms_...part of the schema to engage/intrigue/flummox the reader into mentation."  "...camellia, lily, magnolia to scarlet's daze," little is trite about these, here, essential references from other of my Work, & of course the _play _ with "scarlet."  I was instructed, as a neophyte jazz player/singer, It's _hip_ to _scat_/include phrases from other tunes, _e.g._, strains of the _Mouseketeer_ theme or "Jingle Bells" when blowing on "Giant Steps," or "Blues For Lester."  

"lustrated" - made pure/bright through ritual; "pulsritude" - a portmanteau (neologism, invention, _Haroism_) of pulse & pulchritude.

The repetition in the _denouement_ is fancied to do what you have echoed...  This "technique" is _aposiopesis _, an abrupt truncation of a thought allowing the reader "to wander..."

You are gracious, I am pleased by your response to this (Spring) Poem, TY -  _ H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 12, 2010)

> of course the _play _with "scarlet


In my best English. Me no get?

Thank you! I learned a new word today and an important one. *Aposiopesis. *One which I think all writers should be aquainted with...

[_A sudden breaking of a thought in the middle of sentence, as though the speaker were unwilling or unable to _continue.] 

I love your Haroisms. You know that by now! And that you get me to thinking on many levels is a delightful experience. I always seem to have a question for you. But if I let them slide I'd be less the wiser. Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (May 12, 2010)

Laurie - "Frankly, Scarlett, I (don't) give a damn..." (It was magnolias what killed the South!)

Pleased I could offer info foreign, & usable...

_H'H._


----------

